# 10Gb Intel Nic and bizarre netstat output



## m87carlson (Jun 25, 2010)

I've got a 10Gb intel nic on a FreeBSD 8.0-p3/AMD64 system, using the ix driver:

```
ix0: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver, Version - 1.8.9> port 0xdce0-0xdcff mem 0xdf3a0000-0xdf3bffff,0xdf3c0000-
0xdf3fffff,0xdf39c000-0xdf39ffff irq 35 at device 0.0 on pci5
ix0: Using MSIX interrupts with 17 vectors
ix0: [ITHREAD]
...
ix0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:3f:b5:fc

ix0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 9194
	options=5bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,LRO>
	ether 00:1b:21:3f:b5:fc
	inet 192.168.6.56 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.6.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (10Gbase-LR <full-duplex>)
	status: active
```

What seems a bit odd is even when they system is 'idle', netstat reports a burst of outgoing data at an unpredictable interval:

```
# netstat -I ix0 -w 1
            input          (ix0)           output
   packets  errs      bytes    packets  errs      bytes colls
         1     0        496          1     0 18446744073709551436     0
         1     0        252          1     0          0     0
        28     0      19768         42     0          0     0
         2     0        316          1     0          0     0
         1     0        252          1     0          0     0
```

Is this normal? I wouldn't expect it to be, but I also have never worked with a 10Gb nic before. I'm only concerned because I'm also having some issues transferring data from another system that also has a 10Gb nic (though other non-10Gb systems can send and receive just fine...).


----------

